

Google OpenID 2.0 is deprecated - _navaneethan
https://developers.google.com/accounts/docs/OpenID

======
DiabloD3
I thought OpenID and OAuth 2.x were supposed to be long lived APIs? I wonder
how many logins will break because website owners aren't willing or aren't
able to fix their authentication credentials framework.

~~~
_navaneethan
It becomes quite cumbersome to deal with it.Because, we are using freshdesk
crm for one of our project.We were expecting user will get login through
google openid. After we had gone live we got struck to deal with Google openid
login. We approached freshdesk support also, then left us since they are
depending on Google.

